# Bradford small animal show



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just wondered if any1 was going to this?

Welcome to the bradford excel small animal show featuring ingrid tarrent, matt brush with rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, mice and rats

it looks very well organised and even has an online program!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I am tempted to go although its a very long way to travel.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

me too maybe I can persuade OH to visit his parents that weekend its only 2 hours from them.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its the other end of the map for us so an incredibly long drive so its unlikely I'll go but I can try pursuading oh.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

maybe next year i will go and enter  its a 2 day show i think so accomodation is needed as its 4 hrs away.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Im going lol  cant wait get to look at little fuzzies all day long (and dont have to clean these ones out)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you must live near by!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been a couple of times. It's a large show and has a lot of stalls so make sure that if you do go, you wear comfortable shoes and take plenty of money.  If you are into breeding and showing it is a good place to make contacts and find out about the various clubs and associations etc. The rabbits take up a large part of the show followed by the cavies (guinea pigs) and then there are shows for Rats, Hamsters, Mice etc depending on which day you go.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I really wanted to show some gerbils but i need to be NGS registered first


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its so far tho, dam I want to go. what does NGS stand for?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> its so far tho, dam I want to go. what does NGS stand for?


National Gerbil Society


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I can picture Miffy in the pet class of the rabbit show, stamping her back feet away making a right noise and embarrassing me!


----------



## winnies angel (Jan 15, 2010)

Well ive been few times but Im sorry I wasnt impressed made some great friends but the way the judges were picking the buns up by ears no hands underneath and rats by ends of tails shocked me. Not everyone does this. Look out for the rabbit hurdles another good friend I made from forum doing it!

A lady who used to go complained and she was no longer welcomed!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> you must live near by!


fairly going to have a look at the lionhead bit


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm gonna b there live 5 mins away  not showing though.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> I'm gonna b there live 5 mins away  not showing though.


see you there lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> see you there lol


Yeah  will doo!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

weve decided to go on the Sunday as there seems to be more rabbit bits lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool I'm goin both days, will be a good weekend  they hve a party at the hotel by my house too on the Saturday evening.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

it looks great cant wait


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah i think you will really enjoy it  especially getting to see all the different breeds of rabbits!! and some of the lionheads that will be there are going to be AMAZING!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I love Bradford! Haven't been for years now, but went to my first one around 1981.

I hope everyone who goes has a great time, will be thinking of you!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks murlins mum


i cant wait to see the lionheads :001_tt1: all the diffrent colours also some rare breeds as well like giants


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> i cant wait to see the lionheads :001_tt1: all the diffrent colours also some rare breeds as well like giants


They aren't so rare these days - if you want to see real rare breeds, check out the Thriantas, Rhinelanders, Tri-colour Dutch, Deilenaar, Golden Glavcot, Hulstlander, Perlfee, Pointed Beveren, Sallander, Squirrel, Sussex, Swiss Fox, Thuringer, Vienna. And probably more


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> They aren't so rare these days - if you want to see real rare breeds, check out the Thriantas, Rhinelanders, Tri-colour Dutch, Deilenaar, Golden Glavcot, Hulstlander, Perlfee, Pointed Beveren, Sallander, Squirrel, Sussex, Swiss Fox, Thuringer, Vienna. And probably more


i know someone who breeds hustlanders they are beautiful rabbits!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> They aren't so rare these days - if you want to see real rare breeds, check out the Thriantas, Rhinelanders, Tri-colour Dutch, Deilenaar, Golden Glavcot, Hulstlander, Perlfee, Pointed Beveren, Sallander, Squirrel, Sussex, Swiss Fox, Thuringer, Vienna. And probably more


i never seen one


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> i know someone who breeds hustlanders they are beautiful rabbits!


just googled them lol there gourges


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

hehe she has BEW and REW  shes a fab breeder!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ooooooh i love BEW saw some lionhead BEW


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I can picture Miffy in the pet class of the rabbit show, stamping her back feet away making a right noise and embarrassing me!


I'd love to show George he has just the right personality to suit it, he's such an attention seeker and will happily go up to any visitor we have to sit and wait for a cuddle or treat or just climb all over them for the same thing if he's desperate. I just haven't got a clue where to start with showing him, tried gooling it for the pet class but can't find anything as to how to enter or even find out what shows have the pet class.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Kammie said:


> I'd love to show George he has just the right personality to suit it, he's such an attention seeker and will happily go up to any visitor we have to sit and wait for a cuddle or treat or just climb all over them for the same thing if he's desperate. I just haven't got a clue where to start with showing him, tried gooling it for the pet class but can't find anything as to how to enter or even find out what shows have the pet class.


to see if shows have pet sections u need to enquire with the secatary of that show, try giving the BRC a call and maybe they will be able to pass on names and numbers of secatarys in pet shows


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> ooooooh i love BEW saw some lionhead BEW


personally i wouldnt even think about breeding them, they are so so hard to get right, my friend who also breeds lionheads has BEW and its gonna take her along time to get hers right.

im sticking to a few colours, im trying butterfly/broken butterfly, black self and maybe choc tort. but my black is carrier of some nice colours 

i did want to do BEW but when i found out how much time it would take me to get my litters right it put me right off.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> personally i wouldnt even think about breeding them, they are so so hard to get right, my friend who also breeds lionheads has BEW and its gonna take her along time to get hers right.
> 
> im sticking to a few colours, im trying butterfly/broken butterfly, black self and maybe choc tort. but my black is carrier of some nice colours
> 
> i did want to do BEW but when i found out how much time it would take me to get my litters right it put me right off.


i do adore your choc tortes my first lionhead was bluey black from a petshop (not going there again)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my George too is starting to get such a nice personality, I washed his eye yesterday and put him on the floor, cleaned up a bit sat on the floor and he came bouncing over for a cuddle was all over me and my partner. unfortunately with his dodgy eye and lopsided ness I think the judges would just cringe at him.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> my George too is starting to get such a nice personality, I washed his eye yesterday and put him on the floor, cleaned up a bit sat on the floor and he came bouncing over for a cuddle was all over me and my partner. unfortunately with his dodgy eye and lopsided-ness I think the judges would just cringe at him.


awwwwww poor bun he sounds lovely whats wrong with his eye ?

just read that Matt Brash will be there YAY I love vet at large (tv show)


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Didnt see this til now - I'll be there in the rat section, stewarding for the pet class


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Didnt see this til now - I'll be there in the rat section, stewarding for the pet class


ill see you there too lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

winnies angel said:


> Well ive been few times but Im sorry I wasnt impressed made some great friends but the way the judges were picking the buns up by ears no hands underneath and rats by ends of tails shocked me. Not everyone does this. Look out for the rabbit hurdles another good friend I made from forum doing it!
> 
> A lady who used to go complained and she was no longer welcomed!


Thats awful  i personally wouldnt take my buns to a show they'd be stressed out.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I've not seen any judges pick up rats by their tails btw


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

is it gerbils that if you pick them up by the tail it drops off  its a deffence techneque so if a bird of pray or something pick it up


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Scary stuff! I know roughly handling of tails with rats can deglove them. Some judges do hold rats by their tails still, but they're few and far between, often those who are more into mice (where holding by the tail helps stop them leaping off your hand!). Most rat judges dont handle like that any more though.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> awwwwww poor bun he sounds lovely whats wrong with his eye ?
> 
> just read that Matt Brash will be there YAY I love vet at large (tv show)


he has a blocked tear duct and so did his brother, its a genetic fault due to bad breeding, I have to wash it for him every day otherwise his fur goes hard and crusty as he is constantly crying on it. When they arrived at the rescue centre I got him from they both had bad eye infections.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> he has a blocked tear duct and so did his brother, its a genetic fault due to bad breeding, I have to wash it for him every day otherwise his fur goes hard and crusty as he is constantly crying on it. When they arrived at the rescue centre I got him from they both had bad eye infections.


poor thing atleast hes in good hands now


----------

